# MY 65 IMPALA RAG.



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just thought i would post it as i finished it. 
here's some pic's of it in the sun.


















here are some pic's of the gut's and how i do it. i like to chrome all the part's then 
mask over the part's i want to stay chrome. and shoot the paint. this is how it look's when it's done.


























the 65 was just in my way sitting here on my desk. so i just have to finish it. and get it out of the way.! ENJOY


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

that color is sick! i got a black hardtop in progress waitin on me to get sum money to send parts off to chrome, and then after its done im gonna do a replica of the candy green 65 rag from boulevard knights i believe...........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that color looks sick ,can't wait till it's done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's  

here is the door panel cleaned up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that's tight uffin:


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

got a ? bro why does the first painted door panel pic look like the paint is put on really thick, then the next pic looks cherry looks almost real bro, just curious if you paint it thick and do something to it to make it relaistic
either way it looks fuckin' tight!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

niiiiiiiiice :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 15 2006, 08:06 PM~5614704
> *got  a ? bro why does the first painted door panel pic look like the paint is put on really thick, then the next pic looks cherry looks almost real bro, just curious if you paint it thick and do something to it to make it relaistic
> either way it looks fuckin' tight!
> *


it's called suede it look's like shit when it's wet but once it dry's .it has thet nice look. i use it on all my car's. once it dry's i just paint it the color i want.
it's a textured paint.
thank's homie's


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 08:14 PM~5614732
> *it's called suede it look's like shit when it's wet but once it dry's .it has thet nice look. i use it on all my car's. once it dry's i just paint it the color i want.
> it's a textured paint.
> thank's homie's
> *


can that be painted over for another color? They only make a couple colors right?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice as usual Biggs. Love the color, well everything about it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2006, 08:17 PM~5614747
> *can that be painted over for another color?  They only make a couple colors right?
> *


yes ...i just use it for the texture sometime's. i just use primer's over it. keep it flat
all the other colors are ugly. like 4 more colors i think.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real nice


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 15 2006, 08:17 PM~5614751
> *Very nice as usual Biggs.  Love the color, well everything about it.
> *


thank's!..low.& stickz.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

i was going to say you should have masked the speaker but i see how you do :thumbsup: what was i thinkin giving a pro a tip :roflmao:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

by the way do you chrome every kit you do?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jun 15 2006, 09:20 PM~5615132
> *by the way do you chrome every kit you do?
> *


most of them. but now the chrome is getting pricy. so i got to choose the kit's i want chromed.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here is a few more of the seat's


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

Damn Biggs this 65 is gonna be fuckin *clean*homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :wave: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jun 15 2006, 10:05 PM~5615402
> *Damn Biggs this 65 is gonna be fuckin cleanhomie..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :wave:  :worship:
> *


THANK'S . LOW  

here are the last pic's for the night.










still need's the carpet.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that is cool the interior looks real :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 15 2006, 10:38 PM~5615647
> *that is cool the interior looks real  :thumbsup:
> *


thank's stilldown  

it should be done by tomorrow night....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5615815
> *thank's stilldown
> 
> it should be done by tomorrow night....
> ...



Looks killer Biggs. 

 I'm gonna have to put mine up for awile. I can't bust mine out after that one, it'll put me to shame. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

your's is clean homie. we just have different style's. keep up your good work


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

where do you get your plastic plated at? :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That interior trick is tight.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*NO WONDER YOU DIDN'T ANSWER THE PHONE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 16 2006, 06:46 AM~5616825
> *NO WONDER YOU DIDN'T ANSWER THE PHONE!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


yeah bro i had to get this ride out of the way. i was just moving it around from one part of my desk to another. i'll hit you up today homie


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

looking reallllllllly good!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1phatxb_@Jun 16 2006, 11:02 AM~5618174
> *looking reallllllllly good!
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*ANOTHER KLEAN BIGGS RIDE........GREAT WORK PRIMO...... *_:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LET ME KNOW WHEN IT GOES ON EBAY!!!..HAHAA. J/K CARNAL. BTW THAT INTERIOR SPRAY LOOKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD. I THOUGHT THE SAME WHEN I SEEN THE 1ST PICK WITH IT ALL HEAVY. WHEN YOU SAID "HERE IT IS CLEANED UP? WHAT DID YOU CLEAN UP? IT LOOKED A LITTLE SMOOTHER. DID YOU WIPE SOME OF IT OFF OR DID IT JUST REALLY FLATTEN OUT?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 16 2006, 01:32 PM~5619047
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN IT GOES ON EBAY!!!..HAHAA. J/K CARNAL. BTW THAT INTERIOR SPRAY LOOKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD. I THOUGHT THE SAME WHEN I SEEN THE 1ST PICK WITH IT ALL HEAVY. WHEN YOU SAID "HERE IT IS CLEANED UP? WHAT DID YOU CLEAN UP? IT LOOKED A LITTLE SMOOTHER. DID YOU WIPE SOME OF IT OFF OR DID IT JUST REALLY FLATTEN OUT?
> *


it flatten's out real nice homie. you just can't spray too much on. it cover's in 1 coat. real nice stuff.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 16 2006, 03:39 PM~5619468
> *:tears:
> *


what happen lil brother.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 02:42 PM~5619500
> *what happen lil brother.
> *




Nothing....its just a thing of beauty!  Like the chica at maria's! So beautifull it makes you wanna :tears:




"I'm not your girlfriend anymore."


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 16 2006, 05:43 PM~5619976
> *Nothing....its just a thing of beauty!  Like the chica at maria's! So beautifull it makes you wanna :tears:
> "I'm not your girlfriend anymore."
> *


thank's my lil brother. :biggrin: 

oh and my lil fine ruca took me back too...  your still thinking about her ha.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damnit man, you make it look so easy! lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 16 2006, 06:49 PM~5620195
> *damnit man, you make it look so easy! lol
> *


as long as i have been doing these models. my old ass should be able to do them blindfolded. :biggrin: 
thank's bro


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 09:56 PM~5620509
> *as long as i have been doing these models. my old ass should be able to do them blindfolded.  :biggrin:
> thank's bro
> *


I think you should..just to make it fair for the rest of us, lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 16 2006, 08:31 PM~5620672
> *I think you should..just to make it fair for the rest of us, lmao
> *


 :nono: all is fair game. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn Biggs that car is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks sick!! Good idea on the chromed out stuff...bit pricey though.. :biggrin:


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

where can u get this "suede" paint??? is it a spray???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Jun 17 2006, 08:37 AM~5622215
> *where can u get this "suede" paint??? is it a spray???
> *


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

THANKS HOMIE, going get sum riiiiiight now!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 17 2006, 06:51 AM~5622252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR THE COMPLIMENT'S



AND THANK'S FOR THE PIC BRO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

is it finished yet ?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 17 2006, 09:14 AM~5622688
> *is it finished yet ?
> *


not yet homie. i got home from work late yesterday. but it will be done tonight.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 16 2006, 05:44 PM~5620186
> *thank's my lil brother. :biggrin:
> 
> oh and my lil fine ruca took me back too...  your still thinking about her ha.
> *



She is in my dreams! All my dreams consist of now are that girl and those burritos! Oh god how I love them both!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jun 17 2006, 10:07 AM~5622882
> *She is in my dreams! All my dreams consist of now are that girl and those burritos! Oh god how I love them both!
> *


better start planning you next trip down here soon lil brother. :wave:
the burrito's are waiting for you..


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

AS ALWAY'S BRO, IT'S GUNNA BE THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2006, 09:14 AM~5622907
> *better start planning you next trip down here soon lil brother. :wave:
> the burrito's are waiting for you..
> *



I'm planning bro...i'm planning. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 17 2006, 07:45 AM~5622400
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S FOR THE COMPLIMENT'S
> AND THANK'S FOR THE PIC BRO
> *


Lucky bastards.... :biggrin: they only carry the boring shit over here...like colors of the rainbow....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looking good biggs


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

oh shit thats what you painted the interior with ive been looking at this paint for some time wondering what it would look like now i know danm it tho it comes in so many different colors im gonna want them all im gonna end up being poor soon :tears: :rofl: 


CAR LOOKS AWSOME BIGGS GREAT JOB HOMIE!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 18 2006, 10:12 AM~5626736
> *oh shit thats what you painted the interior with ive been looking at this paint for some time wondering what it would look like now i know danm it tho it comes in so many different colors im gonna want them all im gonna end up being poor soon  :tears:  :rofl:
> CAR LOOKS AWSOME BIGGS GREAT JOB HOMIE!
> *


i just buy one then paint it whatever beats the shit out of fuzzy fur


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 18 2006, 06:45 AM~5626424
> *Lucky bastards.... :biggrin: they only carry the boring shit over here...like colors of the rainbow....
> *


 :biggrin: that we are...jev.
thank god for the usa. shit we have over 20 hobby store's in a 50 mile area. and a shit load of craft store's.


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

get off the computer and finish that mutha fucker already. I know you work and all that. Shit finish it at work! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 19 2006, 03:18 PM~5633667
> *get off the computer and finish that mutha fucker already. I know you work and all that. Shit finish it at work! :biggrin:
> *


i am fucker. :biggrin: 
here a few more pics. 95% done. just had some problems with the decal, they started flaking. thank god i had 2 more rag 65 to take from.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

any feedback is welcome


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*FUCKER LOOKS REAL...................*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 19 2006, 09:00 PM~5635656
> *FUCKER LOOKS REAL...................
> *


thank's primo..  
i just got to black wash the grill and back bumper, and put the wing window's on.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks badass! Love it bro.


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN i like that fucker its bad ass!!! Great Job Biggs!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn , good job.... did you get my pm?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 19 2006, 09:30 PM~5635748
> *damn , good job.... did you get my pm?
> *


no


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks great biggs excellent job homie keep it up !!!!!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Now thats tight


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 19 2006, 09:40 PM~5635796
> *looks great biggs excellent job homie keep it up !!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  looks clean


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

any feedback is welcome
[/quote]

That paint is ugly. I could have done a better job :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.....

here are the back cylinders. got to put these in next.



















:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> any feedback is welcome


That paint is ugly. I could have done a better job :biggrin:
[/quote]
go back to bed fucker and wake up on the other side. :buttkick:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> That paint is ugly. I could have done a better job :biggrin:


go back to bed fucker and wake up on the other side. umfa :buttkick:
[/quote]
blah blah blah! What happend I thoutgh you was commin by?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> go back to bed fucker and wake up on the other side. umfa :buttkick:


blah blah blah! What happend I thoutgh you was commin by?
[/quote]
i knocked for 2 hours. im still tired. i just had to finish this car, if not you would start talking shit again. tomorrow fo sho my brother i'll be there.. :angel:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

alright then late


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

or like this












goodnight dawg!!!!!


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

I reckon just off the ground
Looks so sick man, the paint is just stunning


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

here a few more pics. 95% done. just had some problems with the decal, they started flaking. thank god i had 2 more rag 65 to take from.













orale bro.. nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Bigg's that ride looks H.O.T.! :thumbsup: Dang, how did you get the front wheels sit under the fender trim with all the parts attached? On the Real Deal '64 it just didn't fit...too wide


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

make this look like a show car not a hopper Layed Out Bro With The Front Locked up :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to see it on the 3 ! LOL! Biggs super good looking ride ! That pics look good all in the air bust your frist pics of the ride look good on the rear hitting the street ! I would say do a coin flip !

Heads front in the air , tails ass on the ground ! 

Kinda like heads i win tails you lose LOL! 

GREAT LOOKING DROP MR BIGGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, this is gonna be badass! I just love that paint, keep it up man!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks great. Personally I like the rear in the weeds.


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Put the ass high in the sky


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

big thanks' to all you guy's who have posted for this ride
well i did a coin toss and it look's like im going to have to break it back down and put the booty on the ground. thank's for the idea mini  

i don't know why your's didn't sit right jev. i just put it together and it all fit the way it is.

thank's again homie's.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS ESE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im feelin that engine....


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's .! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
i will post the finished pic's of it tonight.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2006, 11:37 AM~5638718
> *thank's .! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> i will post the finished pic's of it tonight.
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: _*THIS STANCE WOULD LOOK NICE WITH SOME SKIRTS*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 20 2006, 10:45 AM~5638786
> *:biggrin: THIS STANCE WOULD LOOK NICE WITH SOME SKIRTS
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: oh and you know how much i love them skirt's. :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2006, 09:49 AM~5638822
> *:scrutinize: oh and you know how much i love them skirt's. :wave:
> *


 :uh: THEIR ON THEIR WAY, MEMBER, YOU MEMBER :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 20 2006, 10:52 AM~5638855
> *:uh: THEIR ON THEIR WAY, MEMBER, YOU MEMBER :uh:
> *


i'll be waiting for the mail man primo. :guns:



oh and make shure the pacage ain't ticking like last time. :burn:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I SAY SINCE YOU GOT THE WHOLE REAR END ALL CHROMED OUT, LEAVE IT LOCKED UP SO YOU CAN SEE IT ALL!!!! IF THERE WAS NO CHROME THEN YEAH LAY THE ASS DOWN. UNLESS YOUR RUNNING MIRRORS UNDER IT, I SAY SHOW THE CHROME!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 20 2006, 12:07 PM~5638954
> *NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I SAY SINCE YOU GOT THE WHOLE REAR END ALL CHROMED OUT, LEAVE IT LOCKED UP SO YOU CAN SEE IT ALL!!!! IF THERE WAS NO CHROME THEN YEAH LAY THE ASS DOWN. UNLESS YOUR RUNNING MIRRORS UNDER IT, I SAY SHOW THE CHROME!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: good point


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 20 2006, 11:10 AM~5638976
> *:thumbsup: good point
> *


x2, gotta see those shiny undies


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 20 2006, 11:14 AM~5639006
> *x2, gotta see those shiny undies
> *


x3


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn now you got me thinkin bout liftin the ass on 1 of my hardtops. looks killer man....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

what car did you get that motor from? almost looks like the big block outta the 70 mc


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:worship: all around gorgous car :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 20 2006, 06:25 PM~5641582
> *what car did you get that motor from? almost looks like the big block outta the 70 mc
> *


thank's homie's

it's the motor that come's with the car.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

oh shit i forgot the new issue is a 396


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Jun 20 2006, 07:58 PM~5642042
> *oh shit i forgot the new issue is a 396
> *


it's a 409 c.i. v-8 homie


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that car is the mac....the macaroni!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2006, 08:04 PM~5642093
> *that car is the mac....the macaroni!!
> *


kraft real macaroni and cheese! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 20 2006, 10:07 PM~5642107
> *kraft real macaroni and cheese! :biggrin:
> *


momma if you wanna please me..you only got to "cheeeese" me....i got the blues.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 20 2006, 08:09 PM~5642133
> *momma if you wanna please me..you only got to "cheeeese" me....i got the blues.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

here's the back side. just finished it,, still waiting for the front grill to dry then it will be done.










thank's to mini , for the custom plate's.. :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: _*MUCHO NICE!!! *_:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

mad skills , man


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's :tears:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Lookin good ese! Now lets see it complete. just put the dam grill on just dont touch the paint :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 20 2006, 09:52 PM~5642693
> *Lookin good ese! Now lets see it complete. just put the dam grill on just dont touch the paint :biggrin:
> *


chale homie. that's a :nono: patience my brother patience.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok the grill's finally done. here it is. what do you think?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: badass homie


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 20 2006, 11:26 PM~5643090
> *:0  :thumbsup:  badass homie
> *


thank's dog.  

here are more of the rag.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

WOW!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SUPER WOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: 









Don't wanna see ya loose a wheel!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 20 2006, 11:55 PM~5643155
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2006, 12:00 AM~5643179
> *
> *


  





I was just fucking with ya about the one KO being backwards. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2006, 12:02 AM~5643193
> *
> *


Don't wanna see ya loose a wheel!
:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

KNOCK OFFS SHOULD BE ONE WAY, THERE BOTH FACING DIFFERENT DIRECTION, RIGHT?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 12:03 AM~5643206
> *KNOCK OFFS SHOULD BE ONE WAY, THERE BOTH FACING DIFFERENT DIRECTION, RIGHT?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 12:03 AM~5643206
> *KNOCK OFFS SHOULD BE ONE WAY, THERE BOTH FACING DIFFERENT DIRECTION, RIGHT?
> *


my bad i didn't even catch that. thank's guy's


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NP man, its way to good of a build for something little like that. 1low64 used to bomb on people all the time for that. LOL. 

Alright enough fucking with the big dog b4 I get bit. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2006, 12:08 AM~5643238
> *NP man,  its way to good of a build for something little like that. 1low64 used to bomb on people all the time for that. LOL.
> 
> Alright enough fucking with the big dog b4 I get bit.  :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: i had to do it , i lost the coin toss.










:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2006, 12:35 AM~5643383
> *:biggrin:  i had to do it , i lost the coin toss.
> 
> 
> ...



Naw you didn't lose anything, that was a win-win. Looks good homie either way. 

So whats next?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2006, 02:35 AM~5643383
> *:biggrin:  i had to do it , i lost the coin toss.
> 
> 
> ...



BIGGS if i wore a hat i would tip it to you ! That 65 drop is mouth watering ! SWEET!And you said its just a nice quick build ! HELL some builder take a year to get something this sweet ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

My god thats clean

Great job


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That thing is too smooth :thumbsup: 

Not to jack your thread but how do you keep your chrome so clean? When I put on chrome peices or chrome foil I always tend to leave fingerprints on the piece. When I try to clean it I can never get ot off 100% sometimes the chrome starts to discolor a bit. Is there something you guys use to clean the chrome once your done working on it?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Clean as hell, I love it!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM CARNAL THAT FUCKER LOOK CLEAN WEY....ANOTHER CLEAN G-RIDE FROM BIGGS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's

i try my best when even building a quick build... :biggrin: 





and drnitrus, for your question . i just try not to handle the chrome too much after it's on ..on some of these kit's if you even rub it a lil the cheap ass chrome come's right off. and don't use a cotton shirt it scratches the chrome. you need a polyester
rag. i hope that will help you out homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cool definitly helps. i did try to use a old cotton shirt once and it did scratch


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 21 2006, 08:02 AM~5644406
> *cool  definitly helps.  i did try to use a old cotton shirt once and it did scratch
> *


np homie anytime. feel free to ask.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just took some outside pic's



















just parked it in my back yard. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i had to look twice , it loooks so real in the last pic , awesome job biggs


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i wanna jump in it and take it for a spin and see what it do :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 21 2006, 04:42 PM~5646995
> *just took some outside pic's
> 
> 
> ...


_*LOOK'S KLEANER THEN A REAL ONE.*_


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

clean build homie :thumbsup: got me right clickn and savin :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 06:04 PM~5647069
> *thank's homie's *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 21 2006, 04:52 PM~5647017
> *i had to look twice , it loooks so real in the last pic , awesome job biggs
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*BRING IT TO THE STOCKTON SHOW*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 21 2006, 08:21 PM~5647607
> *BRING IT TO THE STOCKTON SHOW
> *


fo sho primo that's mando.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, that is absolutely stunning! Makes me wanna just give up building altogether. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Excellent work, simply amazing!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 21 2006, 05:52 PM~5647017
> *i had to look twice , it loooks so real in the last pic , awesome job biggs
> *



X3!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 21 2006, 08:31 PM~5647668
> *Damn Biggs, that is absolutely stunning! Makes me wanna just give up building altogether.  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> Excellent work, simply amazing!
> *


thank's guy's.
that just make's me wan't to build more. all of your guy's comment's are very much appreciated. and i mean it homie's. :wave:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

its about fuuuuckin time you finished that shit :biggrin: 
Looks good ese!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 21 2006, 09:23 PM~5647948
> *its about fuuuuckin time you finished that shit :biggrin:
> Looks good ese!
> *


i know ha, who died and made you team leader. muy chingon.
now to start on the 4-door


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick!! :thumbsup: I see the frontwheels sticking out a small bit..on the Real Deal '64 I wanted the wheels to tuck inside the fender thats why I couldn't get it to fit with all the parts installed.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN I HAD 2 DO A DOUBLE TAKE ON THAT LAST PIC

LOOKS FUCKIN REAL :0


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn! That last pic outside makes it look real! Great stuff bro, im very envyous  Just wish i could make one that great.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sky._@Jun 22 2006, 07:54 AM~5649762
> *Damn! That last pic outside makes it look real! Great stuff bro, im very envyous  Just wish i could make one that great.
> *


thank's guy's ..  
it took me many year's of building model's to get where im at now. just alot of hard work and determination homie. just do your best that's all that matter's.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 11:55 AM~5650917
> *thank's guy's ..
> it took me many year's of building model's to get where im at now. just alot of hard work and determination homie. just do your best that's all that matter's.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup: uffin: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

someone give Marinate a hug


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 22 2006, 11:59 AM~5650936
> *someone give Marinate a huge
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :nono: huggs


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 11:00 AM~5650942
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :nono: huggs
> *


i'll give him one. :wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:04 PM~5650971
> *i'll give him one. :wave:
> *


NO MAMES WEY


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i holdum and petum and oh no the smelly stuff is coming out !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 11:08 AM~5651002
> *what happen to all the homie love around here. ok group hug.*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:09 PM~5651012
> *MAYBE DRINK A BEER OR SOMETHING ELSE ESE NOT A HUG*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:09 PM~5651012
> *what happen to all the homie love around here. ok groupe hug
> *



:0 :scrutinize: :ugh: lay off the glue homie.its not worth it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i don't drink. so your stuck with a hug.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:13 PM~5651027
> *SMOKE A FATTY!!!!   *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 11:13 AM~5651032
> *ok that will do...kush baby.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 01:13 PM~5651027
> *i don't drink. so your stuck with a hug..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey dont touch me there LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:16 PM~5651054
> *SOME OF THAT PURPLE!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

broke back mountain... :barf:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 01:19 PM~5651079
> *broke back mountain... :barf:
> *



i ant into the funny shit :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:19 PM~5651079
> * :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: NO BROKE BACK SHIT AROUND HERE*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 11:22 AM~5651097
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono: NO BROKE BACK SHIT AROUND HERE</span>
> *


im watching scary movie 4 right now. that shit is funny. gay ass fucker's :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 01:22 PM~5651097
> *: :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono: NO BROKE BACK SHIT AROUND HERE</span>
> *


HEy WOULD YOU LIKE SOME CANDY !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 12:24 PM~5651107
> *im watching scary movie 4 right now. that shit is funny. gay ass fucker's :roflmao:
> *


_*GET TO WORK FUCKER :biggrin: *_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Jun 22 2006, 11:25 AM~5651113
> *i am working. you know how we do it.*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 01:28 PM~5651127
> *i am working. you know how we do it.
> *



I wish i could get paid to play LOL!


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 22 2006, 11:35 AM~5651152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we where talking 65 lingo. oh my bad let me hit the sap button . :biggrin:


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
For a couple years I've been blaming it on lack of sleep, not enough sunshine, too much pressure from my job, earwax buildup, poor blood or anything else I could think of. 

But now I found out the real reason: 

I'm tired because I'm overworked. 

Here's why:. . . 

The population of this country is 273 million. 

140 million are retired. 

That leaves 133 million to do the work. 

There are 85 million in school. 

Which leaves 48 million to do the work. 

Of this there are 29 million employed by the federal government. 

Leaving 19 million to do the work. 

2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama Bin-Laden. 

Which leaves 16.2 million to do the work. 

Take from that total the 14.8 million people who work for state and city governments. 

And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work. 

At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals. 

Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work. 

Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons. 

That leaves just two people to do the work. 

You and me. 

And there you are sitting on your bottom, at your computer, reading jokes. 

Nice. Real nice.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i hope this helps out some of you guy's ...it work's..


WHAT TO DO IF YOU GET A TRAFFIC TICKET 


Remember, this advice was sent to me by my dad the retired State Farm Agent!



This system has been tried and it works in every state. If you get a speeding ticket or went through a red light or whatever the case may be, and you're going to get points on your license, this is a method to ensure that you DO NOT get the points.



When you get your fine, send in a check to pay for it. If the fine is $79.00 make the check out for $82.00 or some small amount over the fine. The system will then have to send you back a check for the difference, however here is the trick. DO NOT CASH THE REFUND

CHECK! Throw it away!

Points are not assessed to your license until all financial transactions

are complete. If you do not cash the check, then the transactions are NOT complete. The system has received it's money and is satisfied and will no longer bother you. This information comes from an

unmentionable! Computer company that sets up the standard databases used by every state.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am in tears over that ! Thats how i feel at work and when i same get off your ass and get your job they reply I dont get paid as much as you so i ant going to work as hard as you ! :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I work for the government, and I work very hard.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2006, 02:16 PM~5652316
> *I work for the government, and I work very hard.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOVE MY JOB, "_WHAT UNION?, I'M YOUR UNION", "GET ME THIS GET ME THAT", "WHO'S GOING TO GET ME A DIET COKE" , " CONNECT ME TO LAYITLOW_"
LONG HOURS BUT IT'S FUN BEING THE BOSS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I ain't complaining, I'm only 2 years in and already have 3 weeks of vacation to burn. More than I ever had working for the private sector.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2006, 07:48 PM~5654016
> *I ain't complaining, I'm only 2 years in and already have 3 weeks of vacation to burn.  More than I ever had working for the private sector.
> *


_USE YOUR VAC TO COME TO SOME SHOWS IN CALIFAS, I'LL HOOK YOU UP AT A MARRIOTT_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm at work and work hard. LOL. When you see me on here I'm at work. :biggrin: 



Biggs that a cool thing about the speeding ticket.  I drive too slow and low for a speeding ticket tho. My camaro is a different story. LOL.


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 22 2006, 10:47 AM~5651219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2006, 10:55 AM~5651254
> *i hope this helps out some of you guy's ...it work's..
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL, I CAN DRIVE 100MPH ON HIGHWAY 5 TO WORK, I ALWAYS DRIVE AT LEAST 15MPH OVER LIMIT IN CASE I GET A TICKET I CAN GO TO DRIVING SCHOOL, OVER 20MPH YOU CAN'T GO TO SCHOOL :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT for the 65


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 22 2006, 08:53 PM~5654044
> *USE YOUR VAC TO COME TO SOME SHOWS IN CALIFAS, I'LL HOOK YOU UP AT A MARRIOTT
> *


now that's what I want to hear. I'll plan something for next year again


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

YO BIGGS,BRO, I HOPE YOUR FEELING BETTER TODAY HOMIE, AND THAT SIX 5 DD, IS OFF THE PINCHE HOOK HOMIE   :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's  

and i hope that info helped you guy's out. the sticker on my back window get's me out of getting pulled over. i got dbl limo on all my window's and 5% on the front windsheld. and i don't drive under 80mph. :biggrin:










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
big poppa might know this one.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I don't, in fact I got pulled over in my work truck, but he was cool about it and let me go


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HEY BIGGS THAT'S A GREAT JOB ON THE 65, LIKE YOUR RIDES I'VE SEEN THEM ON VIDEOS AND I'VE LIKE EVERY1 OF THEM BUT U OUTDID URSELF ON THIS ONE HOMIE ...CONGRATS

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 24 2006, 10:15 PM~5664222
> *HEY BIGGS THAT'S A GREAT JOB ON THE 65, LIKE YOUR RIDES I'VE SEEN THEM ON VIDEOS AND I'VE LIKE EVERY1 OF THEM BUT U OUTDID URSELF ON THIS ONE HOMIE ...CONGRATS
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thank's homie.


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Ive just seen this kit on ebay, and im very tempted to buy it as Mr. Biggs here, has shown me the light of the '65 vert. But i know that i wont be able to match mr.biggs model, which is kinda dissapointing, but i might but it and give it a shot in light gold, like whats on the revell box picture  That or the hardtop lowrider edition :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NO PROB. KEEP MODELING ALIVE ESE
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NO PROB. KEEP MODELING ALIVE ESE
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NO PROB. KEEP MODELING ALIVE ESE
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NO PROB. KEEP MODELING ALIVE ESE
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

NO PROB. KEEP MODELING ALIVE ESE
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's 2 all who posted on my 65 rag.
 

here are the last pic's of this ride now it's finally done. i need a lil better lighting but this is all i have for now. thank's :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

amazing!! :0

U PUT MY 65 2 SHAME


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Jun 26 2006, 12:06 AM~5668702
> *amazing!! :0
> 
> U PUT MY 65 2 SHAME
> *


na homie your 65 is nice too. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 25 2006, 11:58 PM~5668684
> *thank's 2 all who posted on my 65 rag.
> 
> 
> ...



That 65 looks so real :biggrin: :biggrin: I had to look closer :cheesy: Excellent work Biggs.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's lowridin.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY BIGGS ARE THOSE ALL THE KIT DECALS ON THE EMBLEMS AND SCRIPTS? BTW CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE!!! LOOKS HELLA REAL.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 26 2006, 12:30 AM~5668770
> *HEY BIGGS ARE THOSE ALL THE KIT DECALS ON THE EMBLEMS AND SCRIPTS? BTW CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE!!! LOOKS HELLA REAL.
> *


yeah homie. i just put bare-metal under them. to make them look real..
and thank's fred.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

this is just a lil extra on the 65.  




















let there be light!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn! That's baddd.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: Hell YA! Those lights are the shit. Make it look even more real. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homies.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn with all that detail , you should figure out a way to shrink yourself and drive the damn thing....


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

This car has to be a show winner, if id dosnt win a show ill eat a peagsus wire wheel lol, not really, would be a waste  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Lights are killer!! :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:worship: _*PURO CHINGON *_:worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 24 2006, 02:18 AM~5660504
> *thank's homie's
> 
> and i hope that info helped you guy's out.  the sticker on my back window get's me out of getting pulled over. i got dbl limo on all my window's and 5% on the front windsheld. and i don't drive under 80mph. :biggrin:
> ...




dam i need that seal.since im always de cabron en the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow thats really nice I see she has "undies" lets see those.......please,please
turn her over :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jun 26 2006, 02:18 PM~5671343
> *Wow thats really nice I see she has "undies" lets see those.......please,please
> turn her over :biggrin:
> *












is that better. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 26 2006, 08:59 AM~5669727
> *damn with all that detail , you should figure out a way to shrink yourself and drive the damn thing....*


that would be kinda fun :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEYY ALL ! WE NEED TO STEP IT UP ! this was just a quick build for MR BIGGS and lookk how it knocks ! shit that puts the show cars i have seen to shame ! he only added the the lights to show us the way !lol! 

TOP NOTCH HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 26 2006, 02:51 PM~5671636
> *HEYY ALL ! WE NEED TO STEP IT UP ! this was just a quick build for MR BIGGS and lookk how it knocks ! shit that puts the show cars i have seen to shame ! he only added the the lights to show us the way !lol!
> 
> TOP NOTCH HOMIE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: got to keep you guy's on your toe's.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yup yup :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  that mofo is sick


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jun 26 2006, 04:44 PM~5672399
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  that mofo is sick
> *


YUP IT SHURE IS :barf: hahahaha THANK'S HOMIE'S



next quick build coming soon. 1963 impala rag.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 26 2006, 01:51 PM~5671636
> *HEYY ALL ! WE NEED TO STEP IT UP ! this was just a quick build for MR BIGGS and lookk how it knocks ! shit that puts the show cars i have seen to shame ! he only added the the lights to show us the way !lol!
> 
> TOP NOTCH HOMIE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT SHOW CARS???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you know the 1s that get post PRO BUILT SHOW CAR and you see finger prints on the glass!

or they didnt paint the molding marks after they cut the parts off the trees BUT THEY ARE PRO BUILDERS!


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 26 2006, 02:20 PM~5671358
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is sweet :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderz2001_@Jun 27 2006, 03:02 PM~5678146
> *that is sweet :biggrin:
> *


thank's homie!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jun 19 2006, 11:21 PM~5636051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had to do a double take on this one homie. were the keys :biggrin:

use that last pic and post it in the for sale section. i bet youll get an offer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 27 2006, 10:36 PM~5680643
> *if you remember one of the old lowrider mag t shirt adds with a purple 65 drop with a tan top laid out. this would almost be its clone if it had skirts
> i had to do a double take on this one homie. were the keys :biggrin:
> 
> ...


YUP THAT WAS MY CAR IN THE T-SHIRT THEY USED . THEY EVEN USED MY RIDE AND NAME THREE THE HARD WAY ON ROLLINGHARD SHIRT'S.
THE ONE I HAD WAS CANDY BURPLE. ON THE SHELL HAPPY ADDS.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2006, 10:41 AM~5682427
> *YUP THAT WAS MY CAR IN THE T-SHIRT THEY USED . THEY EVEN USED MY RIDE AND NAME THREE THE HARD WAY ON ROLLINGHARD SHIRT'S.
> THE ONE I HAD WAS CANDY BURPLE. ON THE SHELL HAPPY ADDS.
> *


i have the 65 one in my wallet  
it says boulevard originals. and my bad.it doesnt have skirts


----------

